# SOS button for something else?



## Hotter (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi, I have removed my TCU module from E92 and now wondering could I use SOS button for something else?

I have pinpoint SOS button wire (31)


So my question are:

What voltage do I get if I connect something to pin 31 and the ground? will it be 12V?
Will it still give that voltage even if I coded out option 639 from VO and set "TCM_ALIVE_MONITOR -> nicht_activ"; "TCM_ID_MONITOR -> nicht_activ"?


----------



## 328luxline (Jul 13, 2017)

I don't think there's a way to make the SOS button do anything else but place an emergency call to the BMW Assist call center... in fact, I don't even think the SOS button will even be able to do that due to the E90 having antiquated cellular technology that is not upgradeable.


----------

